# 2009 Rival over 7800 Dura Ace?



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Considering buying my colleagues TCR and building it up. I already have Ultegra derailleurs and an FSA crank so I was going to pick up the DA bits I need (shifter brakes) but now I'm leaning towards 2009 Rival. 

Cost would be about the same. I suppose technically DA is better quality but I'm interested in trying something new and discovering how I like the ergonomics of SRAM. 

Am I on the right track?


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

I would


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

+1...you need SRAM road rear derailleur to work w/SRAM shifters. Front mech make shouldn't matter.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...e&estoreid=1412&pagename=Estore: Shimano Sale

ULTEGRA TRIPLE BRIFTERS ON SALE $149 and 15-20% Off Today. Hurry.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Don Duende said:


> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...e&estoreid=1412&pagename=Estore: Shimano Sale
> 
> ULTEGRA TRIPLE BRIFTERS ON SALE $149 and 15-20% Off Today. Hurry.


Thanks but I'm not running a triple...


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been considering buying both sram and dura ace shifter/der. I've got a skiers thumb that gets pissed at me if things aren't just right. So I'm thinking of getting sram and shimano to see which the thumb is most happy with. Considering everything else is interchangeable, I can pick which works the best for me and sell what doesn't. My old 8 speed ultegra rear shifter has problems shifting when it's below 50 degrees out. The DA should be higher quality, but the sram shifters are rebuildable. If your other bike is shimano, I would pick up the sram just to compare them for yourself. It's nice to be able to compare parts head to head, to see which you like better. Shifters seem kinda like shoes and saddles, they all do the same thing, so it comes down to what feels best for you.


----------

